
Why Python is not the programming language of the future - BerislavLopac
https://towardsdatascience.com/why-python-is-not-the-programming-language-of-the-future-30ddc5339b66
======
dragonsh
Rust cannot replace Python, it's syntax is ugly and completely designed
against beginners. It's a systems programming language to replace C++
(replacing C might not be possible as most of Cargo packages use C libraries
encapsulating them in unsafe code). So some libraries might move from C++ to
Rust in machine learning, but it will still need to be used from within
Python. Rust like C/C++ might become another glue language for Python.

Many Python programmer did go towards Go language but it also cannot replace
it yet even after decade.

The only viable contender in this list is Julia, but not yet sure about it as
it cannot be used to develop end to end application using AI and ML.

Probably the article should include Swift as more viable alternative given
it's syntax is similar to Python along with good readability and already
trying to provide interface for Tensorflow [1].

[1] [https://github.com/tensorflow/swift](https://github.com/tensorflow/swift)

------
Tjanovsky
Most of these "weaknesses" are in the language for 30 years or so and it
doesn't seem to be hindering the popularity too much.

